# Scream For Halloween.com



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Hello everyone! I recently started my own website called

ScreamforHalloween 

If there is ever anything I can help out members of the forum with, please let me know. I am committed to helping out Home haunters as I am one myself.


----------



## crossblades400 (Aug 14, 2008)

EDIT: Nevermind. sorry!


----------

